# Baby belly?



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am posting on behalf of my wife just to get a bit of info for her. In the last year my wife has lost a lot of weight and toned up after struggling with the post baby fat. She now looks great, but she has loose skin around her lower belly that wont firm up.

When she sucks in the gut a little you can see realy good toned abs and there seems to be little or no fat just loose skin. Has anyone found any diet, training or suppliments that help with this?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is it stubborn fat or loose skin from tummy being over stretched ?


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not much fat, all seems to be loose skin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im no doctor but sounds like the elasticity has gone so see the doc he/she may say cut it off is only way


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds drastic, but worth looking into. Cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thing is fat can be burnt but once skin is fuked there aint much you can do about it but a doctor would advise better than me


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

My missus has the same sort of thing. She is looking into surgery as it seems to be the only way to tidy it up as she's pretty much in shape apart from this skin which won't firm up.

Thing is we are planning another pregnancy at some point to see if we get a girl. We have three amazing boys now, but like the majority of women she'd like to have a daughter too, so the procedure will have to wait until afterwards as theres little point in having it corrected only to stretch it out again.

Funny how womens bodies act differently, things like this and cellulite are not all that common in men.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Al n said:


> Funny how womens bodies act differently, things like this and cellulite are not all that common in men.


nah don't know too many men that have given birth to three boys


----------

